# Tank engines



## Ska_Gunner (9 Jan 2006)

If anyone here knows anything about tank engines please email me asap!   my email adress is shadow_of_death6669@hotmail.com its for a school project.


----------



## Dissident (9 Jan 2006)

Hey kiddo,
               good luck with your project. A few things to note:

-Your email address does not make me want to help you.
-If you want to talk about tank (amored) engines, why post in the artillery?
-And of course its for a school projects, they all are. Why should we do the work for you? it is your school project and there is a ton of material on the net. All your answer are here:
 www.google.com


----------

